# How to lose your job



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

[MEDIA]http://break.com/index/how_to_lose_your_job.html[/MEDIA]


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Stupid!!!!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

What's better is that she must have known the guy...she told him "...that's not funny, Mike...":sq:


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

For *some strange* reason, people never laugh when you threaten their children. What was this, some 18 year old kid working as a dispatcher?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

We had a similar incident a few years back. Female dispatcher call the FD and told then that we were testing the PSAP and that we would be calling right back.

Before the test call could go out an actual 911 call for a medical came in and was transferred to the FD.

FD answered with the normal protocol and the female caller started with "I need help I have a piece of glass in my toe" well not sounding like a real emergency the FD guy thought it was the female dispatcher having a little fun with the test call.

FD: "well do you want us to cut your toe off?"
Caller: "no not really I don't think it's that bad (caller chuckles)"
FD: well it's standard practice to cut the toe off that has glass embedded in it"

Dispatcher calls the FD on the other line and informs them that the call is a real call for service.

Thank god the woman had a sense of humor and thought it was kinda comical.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

They left out the best part...
"...that's not funny Mike.."
"I'm sorry maam.."
"See, I'm going to get a lawyer now Mike, with the tenacity of a hungry pit-bull..."
"And Dip-shit County will be settling with me for a very nice hunk a change Mike, thanks buddy!!" "Now I can send the unruly kid off to boarding school and retire!"


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

*Dispatcher with a Sense of Humor*

http://www.filecabi.net/video/dispacehumor28.html


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Why did you post the same clip from a different site?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> Why did you post the same clip from a different site?










Dumb kid with issues.​


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Crvtte65 said:


> Why did you post the same clip from a different site?


I didn't see this thread. I actually started another thread yesterday after I saw this on another site but my post got moved here. So, I'm sorry. Didn't realize there was already a thread on this.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

lol you guys are bad....


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

This is the redemption for 911 operators:
http://break.com/index/burger_king_911.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Hahahaha, that was hilarious. That's pretty pathetic when you can't take the time to walk in to resolve the issue, but instead sit right there wasting your time with a dispatcher. Sounds like she could have been at the other end of the bar at the MassCops gathering with the other soccer moms.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

now THAT's a good one hahaha


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> Hahahaha, that was hilarious. That's pretty pathetic when you can't take the time to walk in to resolve the issue, but instead sit right there wasting your time with a dispatcher. Sounds like she could have been at the other end of the bar at the MassCops gathering with the other soccer moms.


Did djgj really go to the gathering??? That would be tooooooo funny! "Another apple juice for you little boy?" HAHAHAHA


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> Why did you post the same clip from a different site?


I merged the threads boys.
A duplicate, but the boy should get the credit for posting...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Why doesnt that fat bitch go home and cook some food for her kids? Instead of feeding them that garbage and then having the audacity to call 911, because the 58 year old manager missing more than half of her teeth wouldnt make her a new western burger.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Barbrady said:


> This is the redemption for 911 operators:
> http://break.com/index/burger_king_911.html


You got to friggin kidding me...
That fat-assed dootch tied up a 911 line and operator for 4-6 minutes complaining about not getting the particular sandwich she wanted.
And expected the police to come and "force" the manager to prepare her order?

See, in a case like that, the police should have responded and fined the bitch for inappropriate use of the 911 system.
More of the "I WANT IT NOW MOMMY!" syndrome.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> I merged the threads boys.
> A duplicate, but the boy should get the credit for posting...


Yea, when I came on today I didn't see my thread there anymore and I was like "wtf? I did post that right?" Then I did a search and I found it as the last post in this thread. Anyway thanks. No reason in having two threads on the exact same thing.



KozmoKramer said:


> You got to friggin kidding me...
> That fat-assed dootch tied up a 911 line and operator for 4-6 minutes complaining about not getting the particular sandwich she wanted.
> And expected the police to come and "force" the manager to prepare her order?


That reminds me of that story I saw on the within the past 6 months on the news where the police went to some woman's house for a disturbance. When the officers advised her and left, she called 911 and asked for their names because she thought they were cute, but not before BSing the dispatcher for 2 minutes on a "legitimate" reason for those officers to return. If you didn't see this, she ended up getting locked up in the end for exactly what Kramer said, tying up a 911 line for something that wasn't an emergency or something to that effect. I'm surprised the dispatcher didn't send an officer down, not to get her burger fixed but to lock her up for tying up the 911 line for essentially nothing.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

*Joking Dispatcher??*

http://ebaumsworld.com/2006/08/911-call.html
I guess his humor didn't go over too well.

<Already Posted - Merging Threads. Kozmo>


----------



## MrJim911 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Joking Dispatcher??*

Yea, that was pretty stupid.


----------

